# Plain people of Ireland come forward and be counted



## Haille (2 Jun 2007)

Just wondered how many AAM members belong to the elite club The Plain People Of Ireland.

Jackie Healy Rae when questioned who did he represent,he answered the Plain people of Ireland. 
When questioned who are these people he answered the people who still eat their dinner in the middle of the day.

So all you members who opt for evening restuarant romantic dinners with wine please remember you are relinquishing membership of this very important group. 

If Bertie does a deal with Jackie what is in store for the women of South Kerry or the Republic for that matter ?  {thats assuming women are more inclined towards these evening dinners than men folk]


----------



## Gordanus (3 Jun 2007)

Who eats in the middle of the day? The unemployed and pensioners? (Us Beautiful People are too busy working otherwise....)


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jun 2007)

Haille said:


> When questioned who are these people he answered the people who still eat their dinner in the middle of the day.


I often eat the leftovers of the previous day's dinner in the middle of the day - for lunch. Does that count?


----------



## Purple (4 Jun 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I often eat the leftovers of the previous day's dinner in the middle of the day - for lunch. Does that count?


No, but it saves money. Eddy Hobbs would be proud or you. Well done!


----------



## homeowner (4 Jun 2007)

Haille said:


> When questioned who are these people he answered the people who still eat their dinner in the middle of the day.


 
  thats the funniest thing i have heard in a long time.

Who is at home in the middle of the day to eat dinner?  Stay at home mums, the elderly, the unemployed and famers?  Not sure if they would like to be included in his definition of "plain people".


----------



## davfran (4 Jun 2007)

Aah cant beat a bit of nostalgia. Having said that alot of elderly people eat dinner in middle of day, my aunt is living proof and she is eighty six, still running family business, siesta two to four for years and not a wrinkle, has all her faculties and more. Alot to be said for it.


----------



## Trafford (5 Jun 2007)

I'd be asleep for the afternoon if I had dinner in the middle of the day. Makes more sense from a weight point of view though - get your calories in early so you've the rest of the day to work them off. A light snack in the evening is better that a big meal, if you're just going to sit on the couch or go to bed afterwards.


----------



## Welfarite (6 Jun 2007)

I think it was Mark Killilea, a Mayo politician who first coined that phrase....back in a time when people did eat dinners in the middle of the day. How come Jackie HR is now being accredited with it?


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jun 2007)

Same way _Ivan Yates _rather than _David McWilliams _seems to have been credited with coining the term _"breakfast roll man"_ (i.e. dinner in a sandwich at the start of the day)?


----------



## Betsy Og (18 Jun 2007)

I eat a pub dinner in the middle of the day, I know Eddie wouldnt approve but it does give me the sustinance required to work a bit late if I have to - longest working employees in Europe fuelling the Celtic Tiger innit !!


----------



## z108 (18 Jun 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Same way _Ivan Yates _rather than _David McWilliams _seems to have been credited with coining the term _"breakfast roll man"_ (i.e. dinner in a sandwich at the start of the day)?



 Pat Shorts' Breakfast Roll song didnt influence anybody ?


----------



## Simeon (15 May 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Same way _Ivan Yates _rather than _David McWilliams _seems to have been credited with coining the term _"breakfast roll man"_ (i.e. dinner in a sandwich at the start of the day)?


Am I the only one to have Egg, Bacon, Sausage, Black Pudding and a Potato Wedge in my Breakfast Roll? And in a crusty/soft roll. As for dinner? I eat it at dinner time!


----------



## Vanilla (15 May 2008)

Simeon said:


> Am I the only one to have Egg, Bacon, Sausage, Black Pudding and a Potato Wedge in my Breakfast Roll? And in a crusty/soft roll. As for dinner? I eat it at dinner time!


 
If you aren't you should be. Think of your arteries...

Anyway obviously this thing about eating dinner in the middle of the day was a metaphor. Speaking as one of the plain people of Ireland.


----------



## DavyJones (15 May 2008)

Vanilla said:


> If you aren't you should be. Think of your arteries...
> 
> Anyway obviously this thing about eating dinner in the middle of the day was a metaphor. Speaking as one of the plain people of Ireland.


 
A metaphor for what?


----------



## franmac (15 May 2008)

The only people I know who eat their dinner during the day are the people who get "Meals on Wheels"


----------



## ClubMan (15 May 2008)

You mean the rest eat it at night?


----------



## tyoung (16 May 2008)

Welfarite said:


> I think it was Mark Killilea, a Mayo politician who first coined that phrase....back in a time when people did eat dinners in the middle of the day. How come Jackie HR is now being accredited with it?



Welfarite,
  Myles Na gCopaleen(Flann O'Brien, Brian O'Nolan) frequently referred to "The plain people of Ireland" in his column for the Irish Times, Cruiskeen Lawn. He easily predates Mark Killea and was, I suspect, the originator of the phrase.


----------



## rmelly (16 May 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Anyway obviously this thing about eating dinner in the middle of the day was a metaphor. Speaking as one of the plain people of Ireland.


 
I wouldn't have expected one of the plain people of Ireland to be talking about metaphors - what's that all about?


----------



## Vanilla (16 May 2008)

rmelly said:


> I wouldn't have expected one of the plain people of Ireland to be talking about metaphors - what's that all about?


 
Clearly you underestimate the plain people of Ireland who have never been known to lack intelligence.


----------



## Simeon (16 May 2008)

We may not know our _metaphors _but we certainly know our _black pudding._ Incidentally, Vanilla, after a recent visit to my doctor ....... I've been warned off such things as I mentoned earlier. Triglycerides or something. Also bananas for some reason. Now I don't want to go off topic, but if we descended from those banana-loving bipeds, how come they didn't die out from this triglyceride thing.


----------



## ClubMan (16 May 2008)

Simeon said:


> We may not know our _metaphors _but we certainly know our _black pudding._ Incidentally, Vanilla, after a recent visit to my doctor ....... I've been warned off such things as I mentoned earlier. Triglycerides or something. Also bananas for some reason. Now I don't want to go off topic, but if we descended from those banana-loving bipeds, how come they didn't die out from this triglyceride thing.


Maybe you are the missing link?


----------



## efm (16 May 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Maybe you are the missing link?


 
The missing link or the weakest link? Goodbye!


----------



## Purple (16 May 2008)

If the plain people eat their dinner in the middle of the day does that mean if you want your kids to be good looking you have to give them their dinner in the evenings?


----------



## Vanilla (16 May 2008)

Purple said:


> If the plain people eat their dinner in the middle of the day does that mean if you want your kids to be good looking you have to give them their dinner in the evenings?


 
Yes, that's right. Because 'plain people of Ireland' has only one meaning- the literal one. 

I'm guessing poetry was wasted on some of the posters to this thread.


----------



## Purple (16 May 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Yes, that's right. Because 'plain people of Ireland' has only one meaning- the literal one.
> 
> I'm guessing poetry was wasted on some of the posters to this thread.



Yea, because Patrick Kavanagh had such a high opinion of the same constituent (it was only him, it seems, who was gifted with a "thick tongued mumble". I can only assume that Yeats was refering to the same people when he talked of them as being "gombeen men". Romantic Ireland's dead and gone and with W.B. in the grave; all we have left are shop-keepers and farmers who eat their dinner in the middle of the day, between fumbling in a greasy till (or so Jackie would like us to think). I don't think our greatest poet had a very high opinion of the plian people of Ireland. His fascist tendencies do tend to support this notion.


----------



## csirl (16 May 2008)

Jackie Healy Rae is hardly an example of one of the plain people of Ireland. Apart from his son, I've never seen or heard of anyone else like him.


----------



## Caveat (16 May 2008)

csirl said:


> Jackie Healy Rae is hardly an example of one of the plain people of Ireland. Apart from his son, I've never seen or heard of anyone else like him.


 
 Agree.


----------



## bullbars (16 May 2008)

csirl said:


> Jackie Healy Rae is hardly an example of one of the plain people of Ireland. Apart from his son, I've never seen or heard of anyone else like him.


I'd often meet/ know characters like Jackie Healy Rae. Thats just the way they are but I think the son over does it though.


----------



## Betsy Og (16 May 2008)

What about the famed carvery dinner in a punb at lucnhtime???

I partake of same most days. Proud to be a plain person of Ireland. Warped with the hunger by 12 most days.


----------



## LMNOP (16 May 2008)

We have a subsidised canteen - Id estimate about half the staff (600) eat their dinners in the middle of the day. Some admit to eathing another in the evening. They are easy to spot.


----------



## Simeon (18 May 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Maybe you are the missing link?


Yes, but only for the weekend! Went back to my roots and met some of those that were earlier metaphored. I think I may have spotted J H-Rae ...... as I only got a glimpse of the back, can't be sure. Or it may have been an escaped Silver Back Gorilla, wearing a tartan cap. Foto was only a few hours drive


----------



## Jack The Lad (27 May 2008)

I think an exception should be made for anyone who eats spuds and cabbage and bacon every Monday, and fried herring of a Friday, regardless of what time they choose to do so. Clearly they are the true plain people of our Emerald Isle.

Anyone who eats standing up is a heretic, and probably a foreigner anyway.


----------

